# Rokinon (Samyang) SP 14mm f/2.4 Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 27, 2017)

I just wanted to check in to share the linkage for the Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4 lens that I just finished reviewing. It’s a very intriguing option, particularly for shooting the night sky.

Video Review: http://bit.ly/SP14YT
Text Review: http://bit.ly/SP14review
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/SP14Gallery



Shoot for the Stars (Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you; I've been waiting for your review!


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks Dustin. This is an impressive lens in many respects. I will be comparing this lens with the upcoming Siggy 14mm f1.8, and will likely get one of them. Interesting comment that you expect the Siggy to have worse coma than the Rokinon based on your experience. We will see Rumor has it that one of the engineers on the Sigma design team is an astrophotographer, so there is some excitement building!


----------



## bholliman (Apr 27, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I just wanted to check in to share the linkage for the Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4 lens that I just finished reviewing. It’s a very intriguing option, particularly for shooting the night sky.


Great review as usual Dustin! I'm getting interested in astro photography and currently don't have a fast UWA, so this lens is very interesting.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Dustin. Great review.


----------



## applecider (Apr 27, 2017)

Dustin thank you for the review. I wonder if sigma preannounced the 14mm f 1.8, in the hopes to stall the Rokinon sales, it seems that it is taking much longer than the 135mm to appear, and the only Astro shots are from sigma for the 14mm, that is no preview reviews with Astro from sigma.

If you still have the Rokinon I'd request a graph paper or brick wall like shot only because the prior version had the moustash distortion. If there is one in review I missed it.

Your strategy to video and text your reviews is wonderful, as is your ability to find review images in winter.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2017)

applecider said:


> Dustin thank you for the review. I wonder if sigma preannounced the 14mm f 1.8, in the hopes to stall the Rokinon sales, it seems that it is taking much longer than the 135mm to appear, and the only Astro shots are from sigma for the 14mm, that is no preview reviews with Astro from sigma.
> 
> If you still have the Rokinon I'd request a graph paper or brick wall like shot only because the prior version had the moustash distortion. If there is one in review I missed it.
> 
> Your strategy to video and text your reviews is wonderful, as is your ability to find review images in winter.



It left today. I can tell you that the distortion pattern is much light and MUCH easier to correct. I've got a sequence of images in the written review that demonstrate that.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's another astro shot, this one at f/2.4. I don't think an f/2.4 example made it into the review.



Mixed Light (Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4 Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Thanks Dustin. This is an impressive lens in many respects. I will be comparing this lens with the upcoming Siggy 14mm f1.8, and will likely get one of them. Interesting comment that you expect the Siggy to have worse coma than the Rokinon based on your experience. We will see Rumor has it that one of the engineers on the Sigma design team is an astrophotographer, so there is some excitement building!



I always hope for the best, but I've yet to see a great coma performance from a Sigma lens, whereas I've seen excellent coma from a number of Samyang/Rokinon lenses.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2017)

applecider said:


> Dustin thank you for the review. I wonder if sigma preannounced the 14mm f 1.8, in the hopes to stall the Rokinon sales, it seems that it is taking much longer than the 135mm to appear, and the only Astro shots are from sigma for the 14mm, that is no preview reviews with Astro from sigma.
> 
> If you still have the Rokinon I'd request a graph paper or brick wall like shot only because the prior version had the moustash distortion. If there is one in review I missed it.
> 
> Your strategy to video and text your reviews is wonderful, as is your ability to find review images in winter.



P.S. I think you may be right about the 14mm ART. It is still a ways off (I can't tell you when due to confidentiality). Sigma pretty much announced their lenses for the year but with a staggered release.


----------



## meywd (Apr 28, 2017)

TBH Dustin I am starting to hate your reviews, you provide excellent images with each review, highlight the good, the bad, and show the strengths of each lens, which sums up to an increase in GAS levels ;D

Thanks for the review and for the wide open astro shot, this lens seems like a winner, I only noticed the 85mm f1.2 review today, another amazing review of an amazing lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 30, 2017)

meywd said:


> TBH Dustin I am starting to hate your reviews, you provide excellent images with each review, highlight the good, the bad, and show the strengths of each lens, which sums up to an increase in GAS levels ;D
> 
> Thanks for the review and for the wide open astro shot, this lens seems like a winner, I only noticed the 85mm f1.2 review today, another amazing review of an amazing lens.



The 85mm f/1.2 is really tempting to me. It has such beautiful rendering.


----------



## AvTvM (May 3, 2017)

Thx a lot for all your reviews, Dustin! 8)


----------



## tr573 (May 3, 2017)

Dustin, your review seems to (sort of) imply that the wonderpana system made for the 2.8 version fits on this new one? Is that true? (The Lee SW150 adapter for the old version does not)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 3, 2017)

tr573 said:


> Dustin, your review seems to (sort of) imply that the wonderpana system made for the 2.8 version fits on this new one? Is that true? (The Lee SW150 adapter for the old version does not)



No, I was saying that I was able to make the WonderPana for the Tamron 15-30 VC loosely fit - a shim or two would have made it fit more tightly. A specific adapter should come out for it, but in a pinch I could make the existing system work.


----------



## tr573 (May 3, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin, your review seems to (sort of) imply that the wonderpana system made for the 2.8 version fits on this new one? Is that true? (The Lee SW150 adapter for the old version does not)
> ...



Dig. The text review just said "The wonderpana system I use" so I wasn't sure (didn't watch the video if you clarified there, sorry  )

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## applecider (May 4, 2017)

Dustin in the review I believe you mentioned a rebate with final price of $799, thought it was at BH photo can't find it now. Is it over?


----------



## meywd (May 4, 2017)

applecider said:


> Dustin in the review I believe you mentioned a rebate with final price of $799, thought it was at BH photo can't find it now. Is it over?



I think it ended in April 30


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 9, 2017)

meywd said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin in the review I believe you mentioned a rebate with final price of $799, thought it was at BH photo can't find it now. Is it over?
> ...



That's correct. I wouldn't be surprised to see such a rebate resurface, however. I think the lens is a great value at $799


----------



## Hector1970 (May 9, 2017)

Great review Dustin. I thought it a fair assessment of the lens.
I already have the Samyang 14mm 2.8 and was thinking about the Sigma 14mm 1.8 (whenever it comes out).
I hadn't considered really the Samyang 2.4 or the Laowa 2.8mm but now I am after your reviews.
I might wait for the Sigma and see what the reviews are.


----------



## filipe.ngra (Jun 19, 2017)

What i will love to see is a comparison to a Irix 15 f2.4 and Irix 11 F4.

I cant see any info about coma and astro in general in these two lens.

Thank you for the review.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 19, 2017)

applecider said:


> Dustin in the review I believe you mentioned a rebate with final price of $799, thought it was at BH photo can't find it now. Is it over?



On sale now at B&H for $899.


----------

